# Looking for a good realtor for the navarre area



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

Anyone on here have any recommendations. I am going to go to the mortgage company tomorrow to see what I a qualified for with my VA loan and will like to start looking immediately. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Chris Reid she is outstanding:

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=0 width=309 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=305 colSpan=2>

Chris Reid REALTOR®</TD></TR><TR><TD width=305 colSpan=2>

ERA Beach Ball Realty</TD></TR><TR><TD width=63>

Mobile</TD><TD width=239>

850.485.3575</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>www.EastHillPensacolaHomes.com 
www.DowntownPensacolaCondos.com 
[email protected]


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm military also, and I am using Mike Holley at Prudential Real estate,here in Navarre.

http://www.pruholleyproperties.com/getagent/show.php?aid=029800024&oid=029800001&chome=1&odoor=

He seems to know his shit. My Wife and I, told him what we were looking for in a house. He printedout infoon three houses and took us to check them out. We liked the first one so-so, We loved the second one and put an offer in on it, and we liked the third one alot.The third houseis our backup if the second one doesn't pan out. 

It doesn't get much easier than that. He seems to know the neighborhoods really well. He can tell you which neighborhoods you want to be in, which neighborhoods you don't want to be in, and why.


----------

